# Media Request



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'm a freelance journalist looking for stories for a range of women's magazines.
I'm looking for a woman who has given birth 
to her gay best friend's baby. The story will be treated sensitively and
positively and involves a phone interview and a 
professional studio day/ album photographs. I have no problem reading the story
over the phone before it's published to 
check facts. Please get in touch if you have any story which is a little bit
unusual. Many thanks.


----------

